# What type of wiring to use for recessed lighting



## Arrow3030 (Apr 19, 2015)

14 or 12 gauge if the circuit breaker is 15 amps or 12 gauge if the breaker is 20 amps.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I had read somewhere that If I make the wire thicker it will be a problem. It should the same gauge or thinner.


The only problem with increasing wire size on a circuit extension is it becomes harder to work with, takes more space in the box etc. Making it smaller is not permitted unless you have 12awg on a 15amp circuit. Even there, I match wire size because it keeps the option open to increase the circuit to a 20 amp at some point in the future.

The wire gauge is either printed or embossed on the outer sheath of the romex, if you have access to read it. If you don't, you can use a wire stripper (type with seperate holes for #14, #12, etc) to measure the wire size.

I would recommend that you find the exact cans and bulbs in a store near you. You need to trial fit the LED bulbs in the can. My experience is that they may not fit or must be forced into that type of can\trim. The LED is a slightly larger diameter than the halogen bulb is "replaces".


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

The wiring can be larger. It cannot be smaller than the gauge required for the breaker. See above for the proper sizes.


----------



## rimmi2002 (Oct 2, 2015)

Oso954 said:


> The only problem with increasing wire size on a circuit extension is it becomes harder to work with, takes more space in the box etc. Making it smaller is not permitted unless you have 12awg on a 15amp circuit. Even there, I match wire size because it keeps the option open to increase the circuit to a 20 amp at some point in the future.
> 
> The wire gauge is either printed or embossed on the outer sheath of the romex, if you have access to read it. If you don't, you can use a wire stripper (type with seperate holes for #14, #12, etc) to measure the wire size.
> 
> I would recommend that you find the exact cans and bulbs in a store near you. You need to trial fit the LED bulbs in the can. My experience is that they may not fit or must be forced into that type of can\trim. The LED is a slightly larger diameter than the halogen bulb is "replaces".


Thanks. The breaker is 15 amp. I should be able to see the wire when I cut it off. Thanks for the help.


----------

